# 2 fotdeezies... and new hair



## vica (Aug 3, 2007)

*grr! this is my first time posting something big and i lost it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heres my 2nd try..

*the hair was a spontaneous idea by my friend and i at beauty school last week. we just bleached sections on the front and the sides but it came out really nice!! i cant stand lookin at the same hair color for more than 2 weeks (a month if my poor hair is lucky) >.<

*tut on the first pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*COMING SOON*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was trying to come up with a way to do really fast brown smoky eyes for my clients and i did it on myself so here it is!!! 


udpp
stilife paint
mac ricepaper, romp, smut e/s
wet n wild megaliner liquid liner black
mac select fluid nc 43
mac studio fix c 4
laura mercier primer
laura mercier concealer 3
mac coppertone, springsheen blush
mac sandy b l/s













*this one was yesterdays look... skipping night school to paarrrty and get wasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




udpp
stilife paint
upper eye:mac ricepaper, mothbrown, smut e/s
bottom eye:mac steamy, deep truth e/s and sephora blue eyeliner
wet n wild megaliner liquidliner black
mac select fluid nc 43
mac studio fix c 4
laura mercier primer
laura mercier concealor 3
mac coppertone, springsheen blush
mac sandy b l/s
mac revealing l/g


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2007)

Both looks are hot! I love the smoky brown, I can't wait to see a tutorial! And the new hair is hotttt!


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in love with the first look!  I'll be waiting for that tut!!!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 3, 2007)

great job. omg i wanna monroe piercing just by looking at you pic lol. I agree with Nicks Wifey_  you should make a tutorial on those looks._


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm really excited about that tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hair looks great.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 3, 2007)

Very pretty!  Love the hair as well!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait for the tutorial!!!


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow!!!  Love those two looks!  I was just about to ask for a tutorial...hehe...can't wait!!! 

P.S.  Your lips look AMAZING.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome...!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 3, 2007)

your second look is so fun! the moth brown and steamy combo is hot!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 4, 2007)

*~*Both looks are stunnig!!! I can't wait to see the tut on the first!!!*~*


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

blah! i forgot to add.... 
the first pic, i used mac's amberlights e/s and gentle lentil s/s  also

and the second set of pics, i used sharkskin s/s

soWwie!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2007)

You did a beautiful job on both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your hair too. It's giving me some ideas.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 4, 2007)

Very pretty!! LOVE the smokey one!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 4, 2007)

well done!! so pretty!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Aug 4, 2007)

Very pretty. Your hair looks nice, and you've got fantastic lips!


----------



## Lizz (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice, love the first look. Can't wait for the tut!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2007)

Love the whole look overall!


----------



## user46 (Aug 4, 2007)

the hair and the makeup is hot!


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 4, 2007)

The first FOTD is seriously the softest sexiest neutral brown Ive ever seen!!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2007)

i love the blue underneath and your new hair!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 4, 2007)

hot looks! love the second one  with the flash of blue!

btw i love the hardback harry potter books you've got! i have to collect 1-6 again though


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks!!!! now i really need to get my ass off the computer and start on the tut ..im so lazy...

ive only read 1 & 2 of the harry potter books..LOL


----------



## n_c (Aug 4, 2007)

I love love LOVE the first one...can't wait for that tut.


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 4, 2007)

so pretty!!


----------



## afterglow (Aug 4, 2007)

I love both looks!  Oh, I can't wait for that tut!  I need to try out the 2nd look asap.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, you look like Kimora Lee. I love your m/u and I will be bringing this pic to my hairdresser as soon as my pregnancy is over so I can get that color and highlights (don't mean to bite but I just love it)!


----------



## entipy (Aug 4, 2007)

These are both absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the color combos on the second one.


----------



## User67 (Aug 4, 2007)

That smokey brown look is amazing! Like everyone else, I'm begging for a tutorial!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 4, 2007)

both looks are very hot & pretty 
Can't wait to see the tut


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChristineLE24* 

 
_Wow, you look like Kimora Lee. I love your m/u and I will be bringing this pic to my hairdresser as soon as my pregnancy is over so I can get that color and highlights (don't mean to bite but I just love it)!_

 
i get that kimora lee thing all the time . i dont see it though?? haha.. oh and the blond isnt highlights its just one thin panel on the front and two panels that start on the front of my head and slant back to the tip of the ear.. hope u get wat i mean..lol


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 4, 2007)

You are stunning!!! I loooooooove both looks!!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

i love the makeup and the hair!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

wow! those are both great. I really love your hair. The cut, and color are both great!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the second look! It goes so well with your hair and skintone. Fantastic.


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

wow! you are really pretty.


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys!! =)


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magic Markers* 

 
_I'm really excited about that tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hair looks great._

 
I agree!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

I like your hair.


----------



## gohgoomah (Aug 5, 2007)

wow i love both looks, they're so different and you make them look so wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i can't wait til the tutorial!


----------



## frocher (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Ditto.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 5, 2007)

dear god u r GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 holy crap! more posts please!!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Aug 5, 2007)

love both of those!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 5, 2007)

both are great! but I especially loved the second one (that blue lining under the eye is HOT!)

Loved the hair, too


----------



## Dana72 (Aug 5, 2007)

love both looks! - gorgeous


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 5, 2007)

Ohhhh great jobs! Like them both, specially the second one.


----------



## sincola (Aug 5, 2007)

both looks are amazing!! I love them, and the blue line on the bottom lid is so creative. Also, your blending technique is awesome.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 5, 2007)

the hair is totally hot!!  

can't wait for your smoky brown tut!!  the blending is fabulous!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 5, 2007)

you look great! i love the bluuue!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 5, 2007)

the second look is hot and i L-O-V-E your hair!


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 5, 2007)

this is so hot, i love it!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 6, 2007)

I love these looks!


----------



## vica (Aug 7, 2007)

so.. i wasnt lazy today and took pics of myself doin my makeup this afternoon .. u know what thaaaat means... TUTORIAL toMaRrOW!!! WoOHOO!!!


----------



## sarahx (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, I'de love to see the tutorial.


----------



## Pei (Aug 7, 2007)

U have beautiful asian features. And man, ur lips are very sexy~

I love the new, great highlights.

I feel like getting steamy after looking ur FOTD! By any chance u know how similar is it, comparing to shimmermoss?


----------



## vica (Aug 7, 2007)

i think shimmermoss is close to surreal... and steamy is closer to the greenish blue color from the h.i.p. 'showy' eyeshadow duo.. but h.i.p. has a little more blue in it and .. you should get steamy! i havent seen any color exactly like it..lol


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

Drop Dead GORGEOUS


----------



## Pei (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks babe!


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 9, 2007)

I have to remember that second look! It's beautiful!


----------



## linkas (Aug 9, 2007)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 9, 2007)

i love love love the 2nd look!! great colors


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 9, 2007)

I really like your hair and the first fotd. I love how the monroe looks on you!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

You have gorgeous lips - like Angelina Jolie!


----------

